# [FreeNAS] How to view status of rebuilding raidz in FreeNAS



## hookitup (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new here but not new to Linux and Unix alike. I have a FreeNAS system up and running and wanted to test it out so I unplugged one of my disk and it said degraded. This is to be expected. I now put in a new disk and now when I go to storage and replace that disk and let the RAID-Z rebuild it. How do I find out the status on this rebuild process? I have about 500 GB used out of 1 TB. I can't seem to find where it tells me the status of the rebuilding of the new HD.

Can anybody help?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2013)

[thread=7290]PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS *NAS4Free* m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]


----------



## tingo (Aug 16, 2013)

`zpool status` from the command line will tell you.


----------



## hookitup (Aug 18, 2013)

*O*k thanks folks.


----------

